# Reducing limit on credit card



## Angrygirl (1 May 2008)

I got a loan from the credit union to clear a few bills, one of them being my MBNA credit card as the interest is so high!.. Balance was €4.500, cheque hit my account this morning so i called to reduce limit to the min which is €500 to stop temptation again...
The girl on the phone would not reduce it for me!!!!
Advised i should take 30 days to "think" about it..
I said you only want me to take 30 days in the hope i'll start running up a bill again...
She insisted she had to wait 30 days before reducing the limit and refused to transfer me to a supervisor..

Has anyone else had an experience like this trying to reduce their limit?

Thanks


----------



## susie1 (1 May 2008)

sounds a bit outragious to me.  call back and say you want to cancel the card immediately and you will get a new card with a lower limit elsewhere.

similar experience when i want to cancel the payment protection thing, i was just insistant and persistant and it worked.


----------



## wishbone (1 May 2008)

AIB used to up the limit automatically if you paid off your balance in full - as a 'reward' I expect.  I had to ring them numerous times to ask them to stick it at a low amount as I only use it for Internet purchases and if someone gets hold of it I don't want them to get loads of dosh!  I'd get rid of MBNA anyway, they annoy me with all the letters they keep sending me to become a customer...


----------



## Mr DT (1 May 2008)

Just cancel the card and move to another if they don't do what you want.
Customer should be king/queen i would hope.


----------



## Alex (1 May 2008)

i have my cc with halifax and was told that i could reduce my credit limit if i wanted to.


----------



## truthseeker (1 May 2008)

wishbone said:


> AIB used to up the limit automatically if you paid off your balance in full - as a 'reward' I expect. I had to ring them numerous times to ask them to stick it at a low amount as I only use it for Internet purchases and if someone gets hold of it I don't want them to get loads of dosh! I'd get rid of MBNA anyway, they annoy me with all the letters they keep sending me to become a customer...


 
AIB kept increasing mine. I phoned and asked for it to be reduced. I was told 'no problem, but you'll have to put that request in writing', I pointed out no one had written to me to inform me of increase. Didnt matter, I still had to write. Eventually they stopped upping my limit (probably because I never skate up near the edge of it anymore).


----------



## Angrygirl (1 May 2008)

I find this very strange to be honest, I used to work for AIB credit card customer service and if a request was made to reduce the limit on a card providing the new requested limit was less than the balance oweing then there was no problem, as my card has a zero balance I didn't think it would be a major request, I have just gotten the balance cleared and i am definatly changing as i dont want to run the risk of letting the balance go up so high again..!!


----------



## truthseeker (1 May 2008)

Angrygirl said:


> I find this very strange to be honest, I used to work for AIB credit card customer service and if a request was made to reduce the limit on a card providing the new requested limit was less than the balance oweing then there was no problem, as my card has a zero balance I didn't think it would be a major request, I have just gotten the balance cleared and i am definatly changing as i dont want to run the risk of letting the balance go up so high again..!!


 
I have to admit - this was a few years ago - I havent tried to decrease it in at least 6 years.


----------



## ailbhe (1 May 2008)

I thought that they weren't allowed to increase the credit limit without you requesting it? Was that not brought in the time the "pre approved" loans, overdrafts etc were done away with?


----------



## chris20051 (1 May 2008)

Cancel your card with MBNA, get one with Halifax instead 6 months 0% on card and balance transfers ha ha...thats what im doing this week, tell MBNA to expect my call

MBNA are loosing customers due to others giving lower APR rates and 6-9months interest fee....better in your pocket than theres


----------



## wishbone (1 May 2008)

truthseeker said:


> I have to admit - this was a few years ago - I havent tried to decrease it in at least 6 years.


Yes it was a number of years ago for me too, in fact it was pre euro as my limit is now one of those familiar euro/iep exchange numbers...


----------



## Guest117 (1 May 2008)

Yeah - dump MBNA - they are desperate to deal with and don't deserve the business. 

I had an issue with them a few years ago that went on for nearly 2 years with them issueing threats about my credit rating etc. They seemed to ignore all my correspondence to them for a long period.

All the while I assume they were hoping I would continue to use the card ( I didn't ). 

IMO -MBNA don't deserve the business


----------

